#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Японский >  > > >  >  >  Японский самостоятельно

## Кимихиро

http://www.nihongo.aikidoka.ru/ тут представлен очень не плохой учебник Нихонго Норёку Сикэн,для самостоятельного изучения самое то!! так же на сайте найдёте аудирование,грамматику и прочее 

http://www.tokado-publishing.com/jp/index.php наборы изучения иероглифов и учебники(на японском) минус всё печатная продукция и приходится покупать

----------

Chhyu Dorje (14.03.2014), Hang Gahm (25.12.2012), Ittosai (23.12.2012)

----------


## Ittosai

учебник там Минна но Нихонго с помощью которого можно сдать экзамен Нихонго Норёку Сикен  на знание языка который принимают в посольствах Японии по всему миру. :Smilie:

----------


## Кимихиро

Ну я думаю норёку тяжеловато по нему сдавать,Сдавал норёку?

----------


## Риани

> учебник там Минна но Нихонго с помощью которого можно сдать экзамен Нихонго Норёку Сикен  на знание языка который принимают в посольствах Японии по всему миру.


 Вот тут есть электронные версии Минна но Нихонго http://ichiban.narod.ru/nihongo/Minna_no_nihongo.html

----------

Кимихиро (23.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.12.2012)

----------


## Паскаль

В MNN медленно подаётся грамматика и упор на говорение, что, как я подозреваю, мало кому здесь нужно. Если главное -- научиться читать тексты, то лучше взять кембриджский самоучитель An Introduction to Modern Japanese (здесь). Там два тома: первый -- сам самоучитель, второй -- упражнения и списки кандзи из уроков.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (14.03.2014)

----------

